# Problem with software



## Beerwolf (Nov 28, 2004)

I am working on a program for work that does dispatching of units to law enforcement calls. When I try to load it at home to work on it I get a run time error 53 file not found message. I did a debug check and got this printout. Can anyone help.


```
Sorry about the length but I figured you need to see everything.
Warning: At least one delay-load dependency module was not found.
Warning: At least one module has an unresolved import due to a missing export function in a delay-load dependent module.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Starting profile on 7/25/2005 at 4:13:14 PM

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Personal (32-bit), version 5.01.2600 Service Pack 1
Program Executable: c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE
Program Arguments: 
Starting Directory: C:\Program Files\e911Pro\
Search Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;c:\Python22;C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor for Windows\services

Options Selected:
     Simulate ShellExecute by inserting any App Paths directories into the PATH environment variable.
     Log DllMain calls for process attach and process detach messages.
     Hook the process to gather more detailed dependency information.
     Log LoadLibrary function calls.
     Log GetProcAddress function calls.
     Log debug output messages.
     Automatically open and profile child processes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started "E911PRO.EXE" (process 0x2EC) at address 0x00400000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "NTDLL.DLL" at address 0x77F50000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E60000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "KERNEL32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
Injected "DEPENDS.DLL" at address 0x08370000.
Loaded "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D40000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E090000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "ADVAPI32.DLL" at address 0x77DD0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78000000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771B0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "OLEAUT32.DLL" at address 0x77120000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "MSVCRT.DLL" at address 0x77C10000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "DEPENDS.DLL" called.
Entrypoint reached. All implicit modules have been loaded.
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "DEPENDS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "RPCRT4.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "RPCRT4.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "USER32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "USER32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLE32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVCRT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsTNT") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C1CF8 and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "GetProcessAffinityMask") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C54B4 and returned 0x77E69473.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "GetCurrentProcess") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C54C8 and returned 0x77E7E6B9.
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "UXTHEME.DLL" at address 0x5AD70000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "UXTHEME.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "IADHIDE5.DLL" at address 0x10000000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x10000000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "DispCallFunc") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5C5 and returned 0x771244C1.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "LoadTypeLibEx") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5DA and returned 0x7712B521.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "UnRegisterTypeLib") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5EF and returned 0x771352F6.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "CreateTypeLib2") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE604 and returned 0x77133875.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDateFromUdate") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE619 and returned 0x7714963A.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarUdateFromDate") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE62E and returned 0x771261C7.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "GetAltMonthNames") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE643 and returned 0x77148D7F.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarNumFromParseNum") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE658 and returned 0x77128D08.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarParseNumFromStr") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE669 and returned 0x77124CA1.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromR4") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE67A and returned 0x77160650.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromR8") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE68B and returned 0x771609BF.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromDate") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE69C and returned 0x77160D97.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromI4") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6AD and returned 0x77160539.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromCy") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6BE and returned 0x77160D3E.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarR4FromDec") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6CF and returned 0x77161C37.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771C1C70.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000.
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CEF4F.
Loaded "CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C890000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "COMRES.DLL" at address 0x77050000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C00000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "COMRES.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "COMRES.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "VERSION.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C8FCBE0 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") returned 0x7C890000.
GetProcAddress(0x7C890000 [CLBCATQ.DLL], "GetCatalogObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CEF64 and returned 0x7C8B966D.
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF6BA.
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") returned 0x7C890000.
GetProcAddress(0x7C890000 [CLBCATQ.DLL], "GetCatalogObject2") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF6CD and returned 0x7C8B9672.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CLSIDFromOle1Class") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF250 and returned 0x771F0713.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C8D5081 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
LoadLibraryW("rpcrt4.dll") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x7801901C.
LoadLibraryW("rpcrt4.dll") returned 0x78000000.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019985.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32") returned 0x771B0000.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoGetClassObject") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199A0 and returned 0x771C4916.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoGetMarshalSizeMax") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199BA and returned 0x771E6042.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoMarshalInterface") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199D4 and returned 0x771C6DA0.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoUnmarshalInterface") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199EE and returned 0x771E6168.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "StringFromIID") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A08 and returned 0x77219C95.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoGetPSClsid") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A22 and returned 0x771D3BFB.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoTaskMemAlloc") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A38 and returned 0x771C05A3.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoTaskMemFree") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A4E and returned 0x771C0591.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoCreateInstance") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A64 and returned 0x771C1FF5.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoReleaseMarshalData") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A7A and returned 0x771C6CA1.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "DcomChannelSetHResult") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A90 and returned 0x771E003B.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32.DLL") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771E7EFC.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32.DLL") returned 0x771B0000.
LoadLibraryA("VERSION.DLL") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CF80.
LoadLibraryA("VERSION.DLL") returned 0x77C00000.
GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [VERSION.DLL], "VerQueryValueA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C0167D.
GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [VERSION.DLL], "GetFileVersionInfoSizeA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C015E3.
GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [VERSION.DLL], "GetFileVersionInfoA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C0162D.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryA("WINSPOOL.DRV") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CF80.
Loaded "WINSPOOL.DRV" at address 0x73000000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" called.
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("WINSPOOL.DRV") returned 0x73000000.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentPropertiesA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73005FAD.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DeviceCapabilitiesA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73006263.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "OpenPrinterA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73005E69.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ClosePrinter") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73001663.
Loaded "HPZPM310.DLL" at address 0x60600000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZPM310.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "HPZPM310.DLL" at address 0x6064461A and returned 0x77E813C8.
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZPM310.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryW("winspool.drv") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2B7C.
LoadLibraryW("winspool.drv") returned 0x73000000.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartDocDlgW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2B95 and returned 0x730078C0.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "OpenPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BA2 and returned 0x73001D17.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ResetPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BAF and returned 0x73005B7F.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ClosePrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BBC and returned 0x73001663.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BC9 and returned 0x73005321.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetPrinterDriverW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BD6 and returned 0x73005404.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "EndDocPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BE3 and returned 0x73006E74.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "EndPagePrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BF0 and returned 0x73006F69.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ReadPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BFD and returned 0x73007D78.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartDocPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C0A and returned 0x73007338.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartPagePrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C17 and returned 0x73007006.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "AbortPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C24 and returned 0x7300F187.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentEvent") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C31 and returned 0x730053A2.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "QuerySpoolMode") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C3E and returned 0x73007FC2.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "QueryRemoteFonts") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C4B and returned 0x73007786.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "SeekPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C58 and returned 0x73007CB8.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "QueryColorProfile") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C65 and returned 0x730063C7.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "SplDriverUnloadComplete") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C72 and returned 0x7300CAB9.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentPropertiesW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C7F and returned 0x730058F7.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], 0x000000E0) called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C8C and returned 0x7300F458.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetSpoolFileHandle") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C99 and returned 0x7300806D.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "CommitSpoolData") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CA6 and returned 0x73007E8A.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "CloseSpoolFileHandle") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CB3 and returned 0x73007F37.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], 0x000000CD) called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CC0 and returned 0x73007E17.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku10.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2A48.
Loaded "HPZ2KU10.DLL" at address 0x00DB0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "USERENV.DLL" at address 0x75A70000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "USERENV.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "USERENV.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "HPZ2KU10.DLL" at address 0x00DC1E31 and returned 0x77E813C8.
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku10.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x00DB0000.
GetProcAddress(0x00DB0000 [HPZ2KU10.DLL], "DrvEnableDriver") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2AD5 and returned 0x00DB8AA0.
Loaded "MSI.DLL" at address 0x76400000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSI.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSI.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("oleaut32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
LoadLibraryExW("oleaut32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x77120000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x7714DA96.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x7714D1A2.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "GetSysColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D441B6.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "DrawTextA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D65773.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "CopyRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D4683D.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "OffsetRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D44539.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "GetClientRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D445A7.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "InflateRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D46C7B.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateRectRgn") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093CD4.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CombineRgn") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0946D1.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "DeleteObject") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0939C9.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "SetWindowRgn") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D4AADC.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateSolidBrush") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0920E4.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "FillRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D46BFF.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreatePen") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09C0B0.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "SelectObject") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E091B00.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "MoveToEx") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095007.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "LineTo") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09C130.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "SetTextColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E091CD7.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "FrameRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D5CF79.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateCompatibleDC") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E092048.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateCompatibleBitmap") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09363B.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "DrawIconEx") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D485F8.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "BitBlt") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093BD8.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "GetDIBits") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095D2E.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "GetNearestColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0CBB29.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "SetDIBitsToDevice") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095519.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "DeleteDC") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093571.
Loaded "ASYCFILT.DLL" at address 0x708F0000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "OleTranslateColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77173816.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\POINT32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "POINT32.DLL" at address 0x61210000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "POINT32.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "POINT32.DLL" at address 0x61215929 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "POINT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\POINT32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x61210000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\MSH_ZWF.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "MSH_ZWF.DLL" at address 0x61220000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "MSH_ZWF.DLL" at address 0x61227499 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\MSH_ZWF.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x61220000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "DrawFocusRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D545F5.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "GetCursorPos") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D441A8.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "WindowFromPoint") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D44653.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabctl32.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
Loaded "TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F0000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F92B5 and returned 0x77E813C8.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabctl32.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x212F0000.
GetProcAddress(0x212F0000 [TABCTL32.OCX], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x212F9426.
GetProcAddress(0x212F0000 [TABCTL32.OCX], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x212F1575.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\msflxgrd.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
Loaded "MSFLXGRD.OCX" at address 0x20DA0000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" called.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\msflxgrd.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x20DA0000.
GetProcAddress(0x20DA0000 [MSFLXGRD.OCX], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x20DA280F.
GetProcAddress(0x20DA0000 [MSFLXGRD.OCX], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x20DA1908.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anigif.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
Loaded "ANIGIF.DLL" at address 0x02460000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anigif.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x02460000.
GetProcAddress(0x02460000 [ANIGIF.DLL], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x02461078.
GetProcAddress(0x02460000 [ANIGIF.DLL], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x02461069.
Loaded "SXS.DLL" at address 0x75E90000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "SXS.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "SXS.DLL" at address 0x75EB2418 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "SXS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771DCA4F.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "SysAllocString") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771DCA67 and returned 0x77121650.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" called.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
Unloaded "MSFLXGRD.OCX" at address 0x20DA0000.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" called.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
Unloaded "TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F0000.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
Unloaded "ANIGIF.DLL" at address 0x02460000.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "SXS.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "SXS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "POINT32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "POINT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSI.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSI.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USERENV.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USERENV.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZPM310.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZPM310.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" called.
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "VERSION.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "COMRES.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "COMRES.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "UXTHEME.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVCRT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLE32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USER32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USER32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "RPCRT4.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "RPCRT4.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "DEPENDS.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "DEPENDS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "KERNEL32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
Exited "E911PRO.EXE" (process 0x2EC) with code 0 (0x0).
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Starting profile on 7/25/2005 at 4:28:19 PM

Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Personal (32-bit), version 5.01.2600 Service Pack 1
Program Executable: c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE
Program Arguments: e911help
Starting Directory: C:\Program Files\e911Pro\
Search Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;c:\Python22;C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor for Windows\services

Options Selected:
     Simulate ShellExecute by inserting any App Paths directories into the PATH environment variable.
     Log DllMain calls for process attach and process detach messages.
     Hook the process to gather more detailed dependency information.
     Log LoadLibrary function calls.
     Log GetProcAddress function calls.
     Log debug output messages.
     Automatically open and profile child processes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Started "E911PRO.EXE" (process 0xE84) at address 0x00400000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "NTDLL.DLL" at address 0x77F50000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E60000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "KERNEL32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
Injected "DEPENDS.DLL" at address 0x08370000.
Loaded "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D40000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E090000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "ADVAPI32.DLL" at address 0x77DD0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78000000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771B0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "OLEAUT32.DLL" at address 0x77120000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "MSVCRT.DLL" at address 0x77C10000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "DEPENDS.DLL" called.
Entrypoint reached. All implicit modules have been loaded.
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "DEPENDS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "RPCRT4.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "RPCRT4.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "USER32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "USER32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLE32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVCRT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsTNT") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C1CF8 and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "GetProcessAffinityMask") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C54B4 and returned 0x77E69473.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "GetCurrentProcess") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C54C8 and returned 0x77E7E6B9.
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "UXTHEME.DLL" at address 0x5AD70000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "UXTHEME.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "IADHIDE5.DLL" at address 0x10000000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x10000000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "DispCallFunc") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5C5 and returned 0x771244C1.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "LoadTypeLibEx") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5DA and returned 0x7712B521.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "UnRegisterTypeLib") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5EF and returned 0x771352F6.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "CreateTypeLib2") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE604 and returned 0x77133875.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDateFromUdate") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE619 and returned 0x7714963A.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarUdateFromDate") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE62E and returned 0x771261C7.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "GetAltMonthNames") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE643 and returned 0x77148D7F.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarNumFromParseNum") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE658 and returned 0x77128D08.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarParseNumFromStr") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE669 and returned 0x77124CA1.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromR4") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE67A and returned 0x77160650.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromR8") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE68B and returned 0x771609BF.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromDate") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE69C and returned 0x77160D97.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromI4") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6AD and returned 0x77160539.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromCy") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6BE and returned 0x77160D3E.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarR4FromDec") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6CF and returned 0x77161C37.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771C1C70.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000.
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CEF4F.
Loaded "CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C890000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "COMRES.DLL" at address 0x77050000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C00000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "COMRES.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "COMRES.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "VERSION.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C8FCBE0 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") returned 0x7C890000.
GetProcAddress(0x7C890000 [CLBCATQ.DLL], "GetCatalogObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CEF64 and returned 0x7C8B966D.
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF6BA.
LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") returned 0x7C890000.
GetProcAddress(0x7C890000 [CLBCATQ.DLL], "GetCatalogObject2") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF6CD and returned 0x7C8B9672.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CLSIDFromOle1Class") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF250 and returned 0x771F0713.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C8D5081 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
LoadLibraryW("rpcrt4.dll") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x7801901C.
LoadLibraryW("rpcrt4.dll") returned 0x78000000.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019985.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32") returned 0x771B0000.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoGetClassObject") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199A0 and returned 0x771C4916.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoGetMarshalSizeMax") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199BA and returned 0x771E6042.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoMarshalInterface") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199D4 and returned 0x771C6DA0.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoUnmarshalInterface") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199EE and returned 0x771E6168.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "StringFromIID") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A08 and returned 0x77219C95.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoGetPSClsid") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A22 and returned 0x771D3BFB.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoTaskMemAlloc") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A38 and returned 0x771C05A3.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoTaskMemFree") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A4E and returned 0x771C0591.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoCreateInstance") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A64 and returned 0x771C1FF5.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "CoReleaseMarshalData") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A7A and returned 0x771C6CA1.
GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [OLE32.DLL], "DcomChannelSetHResult") called from "RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A90 and returned 0x771E003B.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32.DLL") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771E7EFC.
LoadLibraryW("OLE32.DLL") returned 0x771B0000.
LoadLibraryA("VERSION.DLL") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CF80.
LoadLibraryA("VERSION.DLL") returned 0x77C00000.
GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [VERSION.DLL], "VerQueryValueA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C0167D.
GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [VERSION.DLL], "GetFileVersionInfoSizeA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C015E3.
GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [VERSION.DLL], "GetFileVersionInfoA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C0162D.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryA("WINSPOOL.DRV") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CF80.
Loaded "WINSPOOL.DRV" at address 0x73000000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" called.
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("WINSPOOL.DRV") returned 0x73000000.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentPropertiesA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73005FAD.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DeviceCapabilitiesA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73006263.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "OpenPrinterA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73005E69.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ClosePrinter") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73001663.
Loaded "HPZPM310.DLL" at address 0x60600000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZPM310.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "HPZPM310.DLL" at address 0x6064461A and returned 0x77E813C8.
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZPM310.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryW("winspool.drv") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2B7C.
LoadLibraryW("winspool.drv") returned 0x73000000.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartDocDlgW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2B95 and returned 0x730078C0.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "OpenPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BA2 and returned 0x73001D17.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ResetPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BAF and returned 0x73005B7F.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ClosePrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BBC and returned 0x73001663.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BC9 and returned 0x73005321.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetPrinterDriverW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BD6 and returned 0x73005404.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "EndDocPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BE3 and returned 0x73006E74.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "EndPagePrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BF0 and returned 0x73006F69.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "ReadPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BFD and returned 0x73007D78.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartDocPrinterW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C0A and returned 0x73007338.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartPagePrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C17 and returned 0x73007006.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "AbortPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C24 and returned 0x7300F187.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentEvent") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C31 and returned 0x730053A2.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "QuerySpoolMode") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C3E and returned 0x73007FC2.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "QueryRemoteFonts") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C4B and returned 0x73007786.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "SeekPrinter") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C58 and returned 0x73007CB8.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "QueryColorProfile") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C65 and returned 0x730063C7.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "SplDriverUnloadComplete") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C72 and returned 0x7300CAB9.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentPropertiesW") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C7F and returned 0x730058F7.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], 0x000000E0) called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C8C and returned 0x7300F458.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetSpoolFileHandle") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C99 and returned 0x7300806D.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "CommitSpoolData") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CA6 and returned 0x73007E8A.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], "CloseSpoolFileHandle") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CB3 and returned 0x73007F37.
GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [WINSPOOL.DRV], 0x000000CD) called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CC0 and returned 0x73007E17.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku10.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2A48.
Loaded "HPZ2KU10.DLL" at address 0x00DB0000.  Successfully hooked module.
Loaded "USERENV.DLL" at address 0x75A70000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "USERENV.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "USERENV.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "HPZ2KU10.DLL" at address 0x00DC1E31 and returned 0x77E813C8.
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku10.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x00DB0000.
GetProcAddress(0x00DB0000 [HPZ2KU10.DLL], "DrvEnableDriver") called from "GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2AD5 and returned 0x00DB8AA0.
Loaded "MSI.DLL" at address 0x76400000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSI.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSI.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("oleaut32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
LoadLibraryExW("oleaut32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x77120000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x7714DA96.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x7714D1A2.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "GetSysColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D441B6.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "DrawTextA") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D65773.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "CopyRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D4683D.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "OffsetRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D44539.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "GetClientRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D445A7.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "InflateRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D46C7B.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateRectRgn") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093CD4.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CombineRgn") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0946D1.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "DeleteObject") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0939C9.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "SetWindowRgn") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D4AADC.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateSolidBrush") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0920E4.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "FillRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D46BFF.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreatePen") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09C0B0.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "SelectObject") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E091B00.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "MoveToEx") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095007.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "LineTo") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09C130.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "SetTextColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E091CD7.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "FrameRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D5CF79.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateCompatibleDC") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E092048.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "CreateCompatibleBitmap") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09363B.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "DrawIconEx") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D485F8.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "BitBlt") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093BD8.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "GetDIBits") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095D2E.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "GetNearestColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0CBB29.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "SetDIBitsToDevice") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095519.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000.
GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [GDI32.DLL], "DeleteDC") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093571.
Loaded "ASYCFILT.DLL" at address 0x708F0000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "OleTranslateColor") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77173816.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\POINT32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "POINT32.DLL" at address 0x61210000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "POINT32.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "POINT32.DLL" at address 0x61215929 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "POINT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\POINT32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x61210000.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\MSH_ZWF.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3.
Loaded "MSH_ZWF.DLL" at address 0x61220000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "MSH_ZWF.DLL" at address 0x61227499 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\Program Files\Microsoft Hardware\Mouse\MSH_ZWF.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x61220000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2.
Mapped "E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "DrawFocusRect") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D545F5.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "GetCursorPos") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D441A8.
LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442.
LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000.
GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [USER32.DLL], "WindowFromPoint") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D44653.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabctl32.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
Loaded "TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F0000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F92B5 and returned 0x77E813C8.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabctl32.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x212F0000.
GetProcAddress(0x212F0000 [TABCTL32.OCX], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x212F9426.
GetProcAddress(0x212F0000 [TABCTL32.OCX], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x212F1575.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\msflxgrd.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
Loaded "MSFLXGRD.OCX" at address 0x20DA0000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" called.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\msflxgrd.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x20DA0000.
GetProcAddress(0x20DA0000 [MSFLXGRD.OCX], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x20DA280F.
GetProcAddress(0x20DA0000 [MSFLXGRD.OCX], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x20DA1908.
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anigif.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208.
Loaded "ANIGIF.DLL" at address 0x02460000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anigif.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x02460000.
GetProcAddress(0x02460000 [ANIGIF.DLL], "DllGetClassObject") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x02461078.
GetProcAddress(0x02460000 [ANIGIF.DLL], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x02461069.
Loaded "SXS.DLL" at address 0x75E90000.  Successfully hooked module.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "SXS.DLL" called.
GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "SXS.DLL" at address 0x75EB2418 and returned 0x77E7DE5E.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "SXS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771DCA4F.
LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000.
GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [OLEAUT32.DLL], "SysAllocString") called from "OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771DCA67 and returned 0x77121650.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" called.
DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "MSFLXGRD.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
Unloaded "MSFLXGRD.OCX" at address 0x20DA0000.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" called.
DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "TABCTL32.OCX" returned 1 (0x1).
Unloaded "TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F0000.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x02460000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "ANIGIF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
Unloaded "ANIGIF.DLL" at address 0x02460000.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "SXS.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "SXS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x61220000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSH_ZWF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "POINT32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x61210000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "POINT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ASYCFILT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSI.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSI.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZ2KU10.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USERENV.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USERENV.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZPM310.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "HPZPM310.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" called.
DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "WINSPOOL.DRV" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "CLBCATQ.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "VERSION.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "COMRES.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "COMRES.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "IADHIDE5.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "UXTHEME.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVCRT.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLE32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USER32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "USER32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "RPCRT4.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "RPCRT4.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "DEPENDS.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "DEPENDS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "KERNEL32.DLL" called.
DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1).
Exited "E911PRO.EXE" (process 0xE84) with code 0 (0x0).
```


----------



## LoneWolf071 (Nov 10, 2004)

More Detail... What Language Was This Programmed In(Random Stab, Python?) And Also, Good Luck With That, To Most Of Us That's Junk, We Can't Do Much With That's, We Need Code... That's Errors... But Simple Debugging Tell Me You Need To Update either IsTNT, Or MSVBVM50.DLL, Which Is A Microsoft DLL. Here's The Error---

--GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [KERNEL32.DLL], "IsTNT") called from "MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C1CF8 and returned NULL. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).


----------



## Beerwolf (Nov 28, 2004)

*Program Problem*

I think this is written in Visual Basic. This is the error I get.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Starting profile on 8/29/2005 at 3:33:28 PM


```
Operating System: Microsoft Windows XP Personal (32-bit), version 5.01.2600 Service Pack 1
Program Executable: c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE
Program Arguments: 911pro.exe
Starting Directory: C:\Program Files\e911Pro\
Search Path: C:\WINDOWS\system32;C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\System32\Wbem;c:\Python22;C:\Program Files\PC-Doctor for Windows\services

Options Selected:
     Simulate ShellExecute by inserting any App Paths directories into the PATH environment variable.
     Log DllMain calls for process attach and process detach messages.
     Log DllMain calls for all other messages, including thread attach and thread detach.
     Hook the process to gather more detailed dependency information.
     Log LoadLibrary function calls.
     Log GetProcAddress function calls.
     Log thread information.
     Use simple thread numbers instead of actual thread IDs.
     Log first chance exceptions.
     Log debug output messages.
     Use full paths when logging file names.
     Log a time stamp with each line of log.
     Automatically open and profile child processes.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

00:00:00.000: Started "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" (process 0xA84) at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.000: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\NTDLL.DLL" at address 0x77F50000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.406: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E60000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.453: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.453: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.484: Injected "c:\documents and settings\owner\desktop\depends21_x86\DEPENDS.DLL" at address 0x08370000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.500: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.500: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D40000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.515: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E090000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.515: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" at address 0x77DD0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.531: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78000000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.531: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771B0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.547: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" at address 0x77120000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.547: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" at address 0x77C10000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.547: DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\documents and settings\owner\desktop\depends21_x86\DEPENDS.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.547: Entrypoint reached. All implicit modules have been loaded.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\documents and settings\owner\desktop\depends21_x86\DEPENDS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.562: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.578: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "IsTNT") called from "[B]c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C1CF8 and returned NULL by thread 1. Error: The specified procedure could not be found (127).
00:00:00.593: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [/B][c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "GetProcessAffinityMask") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C54B4 and returned 0x77E69473 by thread 1.
00:00:00.593: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "GetCurrentProcess") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740C54C8 and returned 0x77E7E6B9 by thread 1.
00:00:00.609: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x0012FD30) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.609: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3 by thread 1.
00:00:00.609: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" at address 0x5AD70000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.625: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.625: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.625: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3 by thread 1.
00:00:00.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3 by thread 1.
00:00:00.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3 by thread 1.
00:00:00.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\uxtheme.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x5AD70000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.656: LoadLibraryExW("C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" at address 0x77D4BDF3 by thread 1.
00:00:00.656: Loaded "c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\IADHIDE5.DLL" at address 0x10000000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.656: DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\IADHIDE5.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.656: DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\IADHIDE5.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.672: LoadLibraryExW("C:\DOCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\IadHide5.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x10000000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.718: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "DispCallFunc") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5C5 and returned 0x771244C1 by thread 1.
00:00:00.734: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "LoadTypeLibEx") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5DA and returned 0x7712B521 by thread 1.
00:00:00.734: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "UnRegisterTypeLib") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE5EF and returned 0x771352F6 by thread 1.
00:00:00.734: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "CreateTypeLib2") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE604 and returned 0x77133875 by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDateFromUdate") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE619 and returned 0x7714963A by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarUdateFromDate") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE62E and returned 0x771261C7 by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "GetAltMonthNames") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE643 and returned 0x77148D7F by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarNumFromParseNum") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE658 and returned 0x77128D08 by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarParseNumFromStr") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE669 and returned 0x77124CA1 by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromR4") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE67A and returned 0x77160650 by thread 1.
00:00:00.750: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromR8") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE68B and returned 0x771609BF by thread 1.
00:00:00.765: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromDate") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE69C and returned 0x77160D97 by thread 1.
00:00:00.765: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromI4") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6AD and returned 0x77160539 by thread 1.
00:00:00.765: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarDecFromCy") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6BE and returned 0x77160D3E by thread 1.
00:00:00.765: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "VarR4FromDec") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x740CE6CF and returned 0x77161C37 by thread 1.
00:00:00.765: LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771C1C70 by thread 1.
00:00:00.765: LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.781: LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CEF4F by thread 1.
00:00:00.797: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C890000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.797: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\COMRES.DLL" at address 0x77050000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.797: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C00000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:00.812: DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\COMRES.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.812: DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\COMRES.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.812: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.812: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.812: DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:00.812: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C8FCBE0 and returned 0x77E7DE5E by thread 1.
00:00:00.828: DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:00.828: LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") returned 0x7C890000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.875: GetProcAddress(0x7C890000 [c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL], "GetCatalogObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CEF64 and returned 0x7C8B966D by thread 1.
00:00:00.875: LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF6BA by thread 1.
00:00:00.875: LoadLibraryA("CLBCATQ.DLL") returned 0x7C890000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.890: GetProcAddress(0x7C890000 [c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL], "GetCatalogObject2") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF6CD and returned 0x7C8B9672 by thread 1.
00:00:00.890: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CLSIDFromOle1Class") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CF250 and returned 0x771F0713 by thread 1.
00:00:00.906: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" at address 0x7C8D5081 and returned 0x77E7DE5E by thread 1.
00:00:00.906: LoadLibraryW("rpcrt4.dll") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x7801901C by thread 1.
00:00:00.906: LoadLibraryW("rpcrt4.dll") returned 0x78000000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.937: LoadLibraryW("OLE32") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019985 by thread 1.
00:00:00.937: LoadLibraryW("OLE32") returned 0x771B0000 by thread 1.
00:00:00.953: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoGetClassObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199A0 and returned 0x771C4916 by thread 1.
00:00:00.953: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoGetMarshalSizeMax") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199BA and returned 0x771E6042 by thread 1.
00:00:00.953: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoMarshalInterface") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199D4 and returned 0x771C6DA0 by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoUnmarshalInterface") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x780199EE and returned 0x771E6168 by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "StringFromIID") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A08 and returned 0x77219C95 by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoGetPSClsid") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A22 and returned 0x771D3BFB by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoTaskMemAlloc") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A38 and returned 0x771C05A3 by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoTaskMemFree") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A4E and returned 0x771C0591 by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoCreateInstance") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A64 and returned 0x771C1FF5 by thread 1.
00:00:00.968: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "CoReleaseMarshalData") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A7A and returned 0x771C6CA1 by thread 1.
00:00:00.984: GetProcAddress(0x771B0000 [c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL], "DcomChannelSetHResult") called from "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" at address 0x78019A90 and returned 0x771E003B by thread 1.
00:00:00.984: Thread 2 started in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E7D342.
00:00:00.984: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:00.984: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:00.984: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:00.984: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:00.984: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:00.984: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 12123137 (0xB8FC01) by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" returned 4294967041 (0xFFFFFF01) by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:01.000: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" called by thread 2.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 2.
00:00:01.015: Thread 3 started in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E7D342.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 13171713 (0xC8FC01) by thread 3.
00:00:01.015: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" returned 4294967041 (0xFFFFFF01) by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.031: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.047: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" called by thread 3.
00:00:01.047: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_THREAD_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 3.
00:00:01.047: LoadLibraryW("OLE32.DLL") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771E7EFC by thread 3.
00:00:01.047: LoadLibraryW("OLE32.DLL") returned 0x771B0000 by thread 3.
00:00:01.047: LoadLibraryA("VERSION.DLL") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CF80 by thread 1.
00:00:01.047: LoadLibraryA("VERSION.DLL") returned 0x77C00000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.062: GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL], "VerQueryValueA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C0167D by thread 1.
00:00:01.062: GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL], "GetFileVersionInfoSizeA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C015E3 by thread 1.
00:00:01.062: GetProcAddress(0x77C00000 [c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL], "GetFileVersionInfoA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x77C0162D by thread 1.
00:00:01.062: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:01.078: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.078: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:01.093: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:01.109: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.109: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.109: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:01.109: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.109: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.109: LoadLibraryA("WINSPOOL.DRV") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CF80 by thread 1.
00:00:01.125: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV" at address 0x73000000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:01.125: DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV" called by thread 1.
00:00:01.125: DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:01.125: LoadLibraryA("WINSPOOL.DRV") returned 0x73000000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.140: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentPropertiesA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73005FAD by thread 1.
00:00:01.140: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "DeviceCapabilitiesA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73006263 by thread 1.
00:00:01.140: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "OpenPrinterA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73005E69 by thread 1.
00:00:01.140: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "ClosePrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410CFA7 and returned 0x73001663 by thread 1.
00:00:01.312: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZPM310.DLL" at address 0x60600000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:01.359: DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZPM310.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:01.359: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZPM310.DLL" at address 0x6064461A and returned 0x77E813C8 by thread 1.
00:00:01.375: DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZPM310.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:01.375: LoadLibraryW("winspool.drv") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2B7C by thread 1.
00:00:01.390: LoadLibraryW("winspool.drv") returned 0x73000000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.406: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartDocDlgW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2B95 and returned 0x730078C0 by thread 1.
00:00:01.406: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "OpenPrinterW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BA2 and returned 0x73001D17 by thread 1.
00:00:01.406: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "ResetPrinterW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BAF and returned 0x73005B7F by thread 1.
00:00:01.406: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "ClosePrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BBC and returned 0x73001663 by thread 1.
00:00:01.422: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetPrinterW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BC9 and returned 0x73005321 by thread 1.
00:00:01.422: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetPrinterDriverW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BD6 and returned 0x73005404 by thread 1.
00:00:01.422: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "EndDocPrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BE3 and returned 0x73006E74 by thread 1.
00:00:01.422: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "EndPagePrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BF0 and returned 0x73006F69 by thread 1.
00:00:01.422: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "ReadPrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2BFD and returned 0x73007D78 by thread 1.
00:00:01.422: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartDocPrinterW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C0A and returned 0x73007338 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "StartPagePrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C17 and returned 0x73007006 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "AbortPrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C24 and returned 0x7300F187 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentEvent") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C31 and returned 0x730053A2 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "QuerySpoolMode") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C3E and returned 0x73007FC2 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "QueryRemoteFonts") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C4B and returned 0x73007786 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "SeekPrinter") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C58 and returned 0x73007CB8 by thread 1.
00:00:01.437: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "QueryColorProfile") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C65 and returned 0x730063C7 by thread 1.
00:00:01.453: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "SplDriverUnloadComplete") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C72 and returned 0x7300CAB9 by thread 1.
00:00:01.453: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "DocumentPropertiesW") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C7F and returned 0x730058F7 by thread 1.
00:00:01.453: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], 0x000000E0) called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C8C and returned 0x7300F458 by thread 1.
00:00:01.453: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "GetSpoolFileHandle") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2C99 and returned 0x7300806D by thread 1.
00:00:01.453: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "CommitSpoolData") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CA6 and returned 0x73007E8A by thread 1.
00:00:01.453: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], "CloseSpoolFileHandle") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CB3 and returned 0x73007F37 by thread 1.
00:00:01.468: GetProcAddress(0x73000000 [c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV], 0x000000CD) called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2CC0 and returned 0x73007E17 by thread 1.
00:00:01.468: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku10.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2A48 by thread 1.
00:00:01.500: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL" at address 0x00DB0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:01.515: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\USERENV.DLL" at address 0x75A70000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:01.515: DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\USERENV.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:01.515: DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\USERENV.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:01.515: DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:01.515: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL" at address 0x00DC1E31 and returned 0x77E813C8 by thread 1.
00:00:01.515: DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:01.515: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\hpz2ku10.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x00DB0000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.625: GetProcAddress(0x00DB0000 [c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL], "DrvEnableDriver") called from "c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL" at address 0x7E0A2AD5 and returned 0x00DB8AA0 by thread 1.
00:00:01.687: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\MSI.DLL" at address 0x76400000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:01.687: DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSI.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:01.687: DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSI.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:01.687: LoadLibraryExW("oleaut32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208 by thread 1.
00:00:01.687: LoadLibraryExW("oleaut32.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x77120000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.703: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "DllGetClassObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x7714DA96 by thread 1.
00:00:01.703: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x7714D1A2 by thread 1.
00:00:01.703: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.703: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.718: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "GetSysColor") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D441B6 by thread 1.
00:00:01.734: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.734: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "DrawTextA") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D65773 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "CopyRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D4683D by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "OffsetRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D44539 by thread 1.
00:00:01.750: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "GetClientRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D445A7 by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "InflateRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D46C7B by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.765: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.781: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "CreateRectRgn") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093CD4 by thread 1.
00:00:01.781: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.781: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "CombineRgn") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0946D1 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "DeleteObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0939C9 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.797: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "SetWindowRgn") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D4AADC by thread 1.
00:00:01.812: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.812: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.812: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "CreateSolidBrush") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0920E4 by thread 1.
00:00:01.812: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.812: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.812: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "FillRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D46BFF by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "CreatePen") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09C0B0 by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "SelectObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E091B00 by thread 1.
00:00:01.828: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "MoveToEx") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095007 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "LineTo") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09C130 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.843: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "SetTextColor") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E091CD7 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "FrameRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D5CF79 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.859: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "CreateCompatibleDC") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E092048 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "CreateCompatibleBitmap") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E09363B by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "DrawIconEx") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D485F8 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.875: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "BitBlt") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093BD8 by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "GetDIBits") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095D2E by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.890: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "GetNearestColor") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E0CBB29 by thread 1.
00:00:01.906: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.906: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.906: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "SetDIBitsToDevice") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E095519 by thread 1.
00:00:01.906: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.906: LoadLibraryA("gdi32") returned 0x7E090000 by thread 1.
00:00:01.906: GetProcAddress(0x7E090000 [c:\windows\system32\GDI32.DLL], "DeleteDC") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x7E093571 by thread 1.
00:00:01.937: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\ASYCFILT.DLL" at address 0x708F0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:01.968: DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ASYCFILT.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:01.968: DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ASYCFILT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:01.984: LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:01.984: LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.000: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "OleTranslateColor") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77173816 by thread 1.
00:00:02.000: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.000: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.000: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.015: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.031: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.047: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.062: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.062: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.062: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.062: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.062: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.078: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.078: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.078: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.078: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C013AD by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) called from "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" at address 0x77C014E2 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: Mapped "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" as a data file into memory at address 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.093: LoadLibraryExW("c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE", 0x00000000, LOAD_LIBRARY_AS_DATAFILE) returned 0x00400000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.109: First chance exception 0xC000008F (Float Inexact Result) occurred in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E73887 by thread 1.
00:00:02.109: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:02.109: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:02.109: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "DrawFocusRect") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D545F5 by thread 1.
00:00:03.922: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:03.922: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:03.922: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "GetCursorPos") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D441A8 by thread 1.
00:00:03.922: LoadLibraryA("user32") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F442 by thread 1.
00:00:03.922: LoadLibraryA("user32") returned 0x77D40000 by thread 1.
00:00:03.922: GetProcAddress(0x77D40000 [c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL], "WindowFromPoint") called from "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" at address 0x7410F472 and returned 0x77D44653 by thread 1.
00:00:04.609: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabctl32.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208 by thread 1.
00:00:04.625: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:04.625: DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" called by thread 1.
00:00:04.625: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "IsProcessorFeaturePresent") called from "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F92B5 and returned 0x77E813C8 by thread 1.
00:00:04.625: DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:04.640: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\tabctl32.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x212F0000 by thread 1.
00:00:04.703: GetProcAddress(0x212F0000 [c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX], "DllGetClassObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x212F9426 by thread 1.
00:00:04.703: GetProcAddress(0x212F0000 [c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x212F1575 by thread 1.
00:00:04.797: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\msflxgrd.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208 by thread 1.
00:00:04.797: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX" at address 0x20DA0000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:04.812: DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX" called by thread 1.
00:00:04.812: DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:04.812: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\msflxgrd.ocx", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x20DA0000 by thread 1.
00:00:04.890: GetProcAddress(0x20DA0000 [c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX], "DllGetClassObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x20DA280F by thread 1.
00:00:04.890: GetProcAddress(0x20DA0000 [c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x20DA1908 by thread 1.
00:00:04.922: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anigif.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD208 by thread 1.
00:00:04.937: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL" at address 0x02430000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:04.937: DllMain(0x02430000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:04.937: DllMain(0x02430000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:04.937: LoadLibraryExW("C:\WINDOWS\System32\Anigif.dll", 0x00000000, LOAD_WITH_ALTERED_SEARCH_PATH) returned 0x02430000 by thread 1.
00:00:05.000: GetProcAddress(0x02430000 [c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL], "DllGetClassObject") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD223 and returned 0x02431078 by thread 1.
00:00:05.000: GetProcAddress(0x02430000 [c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL], "DllCanUnloadNow") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771CD239 and returned 0x02431069 by thread 1.
00:00:05.015: Loaded "c:\windows\system32\SXS.DLL" at address 0x75E90000 by thread 1.  Successfully hooked module.
00:00:05.047: DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\SXS.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:05.047: GetProcAddress(0x77E60000 [c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL], "InitializeCriticalSectionAndSpinCount") called from "c:\windows\system32\SXS.DLL" at address 0x75EB2418 and returned 0x77E7DE5E by thread 1.
00:00:05.062: DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_ATTACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\SXS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:05.250: First chance exception 0xC000008F (Float Inexact Result) occurred in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E73887 by thread 1.
00:00:12.015: First chance exception 0xC000008F (Float Inexact Result) occurred in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" at address 0x77E73887 by thread 1.
00:00:12.047: LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771DCA4F by thread 1.
00:00:12.047: LoadLibraryA("oleaut32.dll") returned 0x77120000 by thread 1.
00:00:12.047: GetProcAddress(0x77120000 [c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL], "SysAllocString") called from "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" at address 0x771DCA67 and returned 0x77121650 by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: DllMain(0x20DA0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: Unloaded "c:\windows\system32\MSFLXGRD.OCX" at address 0x20DA0000 by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: DllMain(0x212F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: Unloaded "c:\windows\system32\TABCTL32.OCX" at address 0x212F0000 by thread 1.
00:00:12.078: DllMain(0x02430000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.093: DllMain(0x02430000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000000) in "c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.093: Unloaded "c:\windows\system32\ANIGIF.DLL" at address 0x02430000 by thread 1.
00:00:12.609: Thread 2 exited with code 0 (0x0).
00:00:12.609: Thread 3 exited with code 0 (0x0).
00:00:12.609: DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\SXS.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.609: DllMain(0x75E90000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\SXS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.609: DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\ASYCFILT.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x708F0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\ASYCFILT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\MSI.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x76400000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\MSI.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x00DB0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZ2KU10.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\USERENV.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x75A70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\USERENV.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZPM310.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.625: DllMain(0x60600000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\spool\drivers\w32x86\3\HPZPM310.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x73000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x7C890000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\CLBCATQ.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x77C00000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\VERSION.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\COMRES.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x77050000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\COMRES.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\IADHIDE5.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.640: DllMain(0x10000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\docume~1\owner\locals~1\temp\IADHIDE5.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x5AD70000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\UXTHEME.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x740C0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVBVM50.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x77120000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\OLEAUT32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.656: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x77C10000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\MSVCRT.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x771B0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\OLE32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x77D40000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\USER32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x77DD0000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\ADVAPI32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.672: DllMain(0x78000000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\RPCRT4.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.687: DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\documents and settings\owner\desktop\depends21_x86\DEPENDS.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.687: DllMain(0x08370000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\documents and settings\owner\desktop\depends21_x86\DEPENDS.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.687: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" called by thread 1.
00:00:12.687: DllMain(0x77E60000, DLL_PROCESS_DETACH, 0x00000001) in "c:\windows\system32\KERNEL32.DLL" returned 1 (0x1) by thread 1.
00:00:12.687: Exited "c:\program files\e911pro\E911PRO.EXE" (process 0xA84) with code 0 (0x0) by thread 1.
```


----------

